# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R9-raspored dezurstava

## ivakika

evo popisa, za one koji su novi na ovim stranicama, slobodno nam se pridruzite i pomognite na rasprodaji rabljene djecje opreme

otvorena sam za sva pitanja, prijedloge i sl  :Smile:  
dakle upisujte se i molim vas da napisete ako dolazite sa djetetom 

cetvrtak-21.09. 
9-13- 
13-16- 
16-20-cowgirl(od 17) 

petak-22.09. 
9-13-lucija(9-12) 
13-16-cowgirlod 14) 
16-20-ivakika 

subota-23.09. 
7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-Ivakika, cowgirl
13-18-5 "friskih" cura 
116-18-tate, decki, prijatelji i sl.

----------


## ivakika

ne mogu gledati ovu nulu pored postova  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## čokolada

cetvrtak-21.09.

*9-13*- čokolada(9-11)
*13-16*- 
*16-20*-cowgirl(od 17) 


petak-22.09. 

*9-13*-lucija(9-12), čokolada(9-12) 
*13-16*-cowgirl(od 14) 
*16-20*-ivakika


subota-23.09.

*7-18*-upisujte se od kada do kada-Ivakika, cowgirl 
*13-18*-5 "friskih" cura 
*16-18*-tate, decki, prijatelji i sl.


Prilijepite me, molim, nekom iskusnom  8)

----------


## kona

ajme meni, ne mogu se tu ni snaci... oprostite cure, ja sam nova tu na forumu.
ja bih najradije bila jedna od ovih "friskih" cura u subotu popodne, brijem da ce to biti udarni dan pa ce biti posla, a ja sam zena od posla   :Razz: , no buduci da sam prilicno fleksibilna s vremenom, bar jos tjedan-dva, mogla bih popuniti vrijeme koje je mamama i drugima koje  rade ili su na neki drugi nacin zauzete nezgodno.
pa vi, autoriteti i organizatzori ovdje   :Wink: , vidite i predlozite.

----------


## kona

> Prilijepite me, molim, nekom iskusnom  8)


dakle, ne meni  8)   :Razz:

----------


## Juroslav

Ja mogu samo reći da ću nastojati doći u subotu popodne, ali s obzirom da radim prijepodne i da će MŽ opet biti sama s klincima ne mogu i obećati.

Možda opet nekaj donesem dan prije, ako uspijemo složiti.

----------


## daddycool

cetvrtak-21.09.

*9-13*- čokolada(9-11)
*13-16*- 
*16-20*-cowgirl(od 17) 


petak-22.09. 

*9-13*-lucija(9-12), čokolada(9-12) 
*13-16*-cowgirl(od 14) 
*16-20*-ivakika


subota-23.09.

*7-18*-upisujte se od kada do kada-Ivakika, cowgirl 
*13-18*-5 "friskih" cura 
*16-18*-tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. - Daddycool





> Prilijepite me, molim, nekom iskusnom  8)


hm, jel ovo samo meni zvuči dvosmisleno   :Laughing:

----------


## čokolada

8)

----------


## ivakika

e nisam vam rekla dajte samo upisujte pored svoga imena BD ako dolazite bez djece(mozete doci i sa djetetom, ali to onda moram znati)

cetvrtak-21.09. 

9-13- čokoladaBD(9-11), momzeBD(10-13),dilleBD
13-16- 
16-20-cowgirlBD(od 17),BomballurinaBD, sunceBD


petak-22.09. 

9-13-lucijaBD(9-12), čokoladaBD(9-12),JelenaBD()-11,30), dilleBD 
13-16-cowgirlBD(od 14) 
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD(od 18,30),EnesaBD 


subota-23.09. 

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD,RenataBD,MajaBD,MukicaBD,TeddyBD(7-12), JelenaBD, dilleBD, EnesaBD(8-15)
13-18-5 "friskih" cura -KonaBD,cowgirlBD
16-18-tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. - DaddycoolBD

----------


## pinocchio

cetvrtak-21.09. 

9-13- čokoladaBD(9-11), momzeBD(10-13),dilleBD 
13-16- 
16-20-cowgirlBD(od 17),BomballurinaBD, sunceBD 


petak-22.09. 

9-13-lucijaBD(9-12), čokoladaBD(9-12),JelenaBD()-11,30), dilleBD 
13-16-cowgirlBD(od 14) 
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD(od 18,30),EnesaBD 


subota-23.09. 

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD,RenataBD,MajaBD,MukicaBD,TeddyBD(7-12), JelenaBD, dilleBD, EnesaBD(8-15), pinocchioBD (8-12) 
13-18-5 "friskih" cura -KonaBD,cowgirlBD 
16-18-tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. - DaddycoolBD

----------


## Alamama

cetvrtak-21.09.

9-13- čokoladaBD(9-11), momzeBD(10-13),dilleBD
13-16-
16-20-cowgirlBD(od 17),BomballurinaBD, sunceBD


petak-22.09.

9-13-lucijaBD(9-12), čokoladaBD(9-12),JelenaBD()-11,30), dilleBD
13-16-cowgirlBD(od 14)
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD(od 18,30),EnesaBD


subota-23.09.

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD,RenataBD,MajaBD,MukicaBD,TeddyBD(7-12), JelenaBD, dilleBD, EnesaBD(8-15), pinocchioBD (8-12), Alamama 7-zatvaranja blagajne,
13-18-5 "friskih" cura -KonaBD,cowgirlBD
16-18-tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. - DaddycoolBD

----------


## Matilda

cetvrtak-21.09. 

9-13- čokoladaBD(9-11), momzeBD(10-13),dilleBD 
13-16- 
16-20-cowgirlBD(od 17),BomballurinaBD, sunceBD 


petak-22.09. 

9-13-lucijaBD(9-12), čokoladaBD(9-12),JelenaBD()-11,30), dilleBD 
13-16-cowgirlBD(od 14) 
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD(od 18,30),EnesaBD 


subota-23.09. 

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD,RenataBD,MajaBD,MukicaBD,TeddyBD(7-12), JelenaBD, dilleBD, EnesaBD(8-15), pinocchioBD (8-12), Alamama 7-zatvaranja blagajne, Matilda BD (9-17)
13-18-5 "friskih" cura -KonaBD,cowgirlBD 
16-18-tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. - DaddycoolBD

----------


## kona

cetvrtak-21.09. 

9-13- čokoladaBD(9-11), momzeBD(10-13),dilleBD 
13-16- 
16-20-cowgirlBD(od 17),BomballurinaBD, sunceBD 


petak-22.09. 

9-13-lucijaBD(9-12), čokoladaBD(9-12),JelenaBD()-11,30), dilleBD 
13-16-cowgirlBD(od 14) 
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD(od 18,30),EnesaBD 


subota-23.09. 

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD,RenataBD,MajaBD,MukicaBD,TeddyBD(7-12), JelenaBD, dilleBD, EnesaBD(8-15), pinocchioBD (8-12), Alamama 7-zatvaranja blagajne, Matilda BD (9-17) 
13-18-5 "friskih" cura -KonaBD (13h-dok ne ogladni do nesvjestice),cowgirlBD 
16-18-tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. - DaddycoolBD

----------


## Luna Rocco

cetvrtak-21.09. 

9-13- čokoladaBD(9-11), momzeBD(10-13),dilleBD 
13-16- 
16-20-cowgirlBD(od 17),BomballurinaBD, sunceBD 


petak-22.09. 

9-13-lucijaBD(9-12), čokoladaBD(9-12),JelenaBD()-11,30), dilleBD 
13-16-cowgirlBD(od 14), Luna Rocco (dio vremena s Kalebom), thora BD (od 12)
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD(od 18,30),EnesaBD 


subota-23.09. 

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD,RenataBD,MajaBD,MukicaBD,TeddyBD(7-12), JelenaBD, dilleBD, EnesaBD(8-15), pinocchioBD (8-12), Alamama 7-zatvaranja blagajne, Matilda BD (9-17) 
13-18-5 "friskih" cura -KonaBD (13h-dok ne ogladni do nesvjestice),cowgirlBD 
16-18-tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. - DaddycoolBD

----------


## Kristina1

cetvrtak-21.09. 

9-13- čokoladaBD(9-11), momzeBD(10-13),dilleBD, Kristina1BD
13-16- 
16-20-cowgirlBD(od 17),BomballurinaBD, sunceBD 


petak-22.09. 

9-13-lucijaBD(9-12), čokoladaBD(9-12),JelenaBD()-11,30), dilleBD, Kristina1BD 
13-16-cowgirlBD(od 14), Luna Rocco (dio vremena s Kalebom), thora BD (od 12)
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD(od 18,30),EnesaBD 


subota-23.09. 

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD,RenataBD,MajaBD,MukicaBD,TeddyBD(7-12), JelenaBD, dilleBD, EnesaBD(8-15), pinocchioBD (8-12), Alamama 7-zatvaranja blagajne, Matilda BD (9-17), Kristina1BD (8-13) 
13-18-5 "friskih" cura -KonaBD (13h-dok ne ogladni do nesvjestice),cowgirlBD 
16-18-tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. - DaddycoolBD

----------


## Storma

cetvrtak-21.09. 

9-13- čokoladaBD(9-11), momzeBD(10-13),dilleBD, Kristina1BD, nika i tim (09-11),  
13-16- 
16-20-cowgirlBD(od 17),BomballurinaBD, sunceBD 


petak-22.09. 

9-13-lucijaBD(9-12), čokoladaBD(9-12),JelenaBD(9-11,30), dilleBD, Kristina1BD 
13-16-cowgirlBD(od 14), Luna Rocco (dio vremena s Kalebom), thora BD (od 12), leonisa (s Leom),  
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD(od 18,30),EnesaBD, Mukica BD


subota-23.09. 

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD,RenataBD,MajaBD,MukicaBD,TeddyBD(7-12), JelenaBD, dilleBD, EnesaBD(8-15), pinocchioBD (8-12), Alamama 7-zatvaranja blagajne, Matilda BD (9-17), Kristina1BD (8-13), andrea (9- 14) BD, AndreaGZ BD (9-17), nika (07-09) mozda BD, a kasnije SD1, 

13-18-5 "friskih" cura -KonaBD (13h-dok ne ogladni do nesvjestice),cowgirlBD 
16-18-tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. – DaddycoolBD

----------


## maxi

cetvrtak-21.09. 

9-13- čokoladaBD(9-11), momzeBD(10-13),dilleBD, Kristina1BD, nika i tim (09-11), 
13-16-maxiBD, 
16-20-cowgirlBD(od 17),BomballurinaBD, sunceBD 


petak-22.09. 

9-13-lucijaBD(9-12), čokoladaBD(9-12),JelenaBD(9-11,30), dilleBD, Kristina1BD 
13-16-cowgirlBD(od 14), Luna Rocco (dio vremena s Kalebom), thora BD (od 12), leonisa (s Leom), maxiBD(od 14)
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD(od 18,30),EnesaBD, Mukica BD, maxiBD(do 18)


subota-23.09. 

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD,RenataBD,MajaBD,MukicaBD,TeddyBD(7-12), JelenaBD, dilleBD, EnesaBD(8-15), pinocchioBD (8-12), Alamama 7-zatvaranja blagajne, Matilda BD (9-17), Kristina1BD (8-13), andrea (9- 14) BD, AndreaGZ BD (9-17), nika (07-09) mozda BD, a kasnije SD1, 

13-18-5 "friskih" cura -KonaBD (13h-dok ne ogladni do nesvjestice),cowgirlBD 
16-18-tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. – DaddycoolBD

----------


## maxi

cetvrtak-21.09. 

9-13- čokoladaBD(9-11), momzeBD(10-13),dilleBD, Kristina1BD, nika i tim (09-11), 
13-16-maxiBD, 
16-20-cowgirlBD(od 17),BomballurinaBD, sunceBD 


petak-22.09. 

9-13-lucijaBD(9-12), čokoladaBD(9-12),JelenaBD(9-11,30), dilleBD, Kristina1BD 
13-16-cowgirlBD(od 14), Luna Rocco (dio vremena s Kalebom), thora BD (od 12), leonisa (s Leom), maxiBD(od 14) 
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD(od 18,30),EnesaBD, Mukica BD, maxiBD(do 18.00), 


subota-23.09. 

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD,RenataBD,MajaBD,MukicaBD,TeddyBD(7-12), JelenaBD, dilleBD, EnesaBD(8-15), pinocchioBD (8-12), Alamama 7-zatvaranja blagajne, Matilda BD (9-17), Kristina1BD (8-13), andrea (9- 14) BD, AndreaGZ BD (9-17), nika (07-09) mozda BD, a kasnije SD1, 

13-18-5 "friskih" cura -KonaBD (13h-dok ne ogladni do nesvjestice),cowgirlBD 
16-18-tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. – DaddycoolBD
_________________

----------


## ivakika

hvala maxi za cetvrtak  :Heart:  

cure, cetvrtak od 13-16 je za sada frka, pa ako itko moze-nek navali  :Smile:

----------


## ivakika

ako ima cura koje bi dosle ali su im bebe u klokanicama ili su trudne i sl, pa se boje da nece biti od koristi-dodjite jer se vec puno cura prijavilo bez djece, a vi sa privjescima mozete razvrstavati robu isl. sto se moze i sa malenima u rukama

----------


## ms. ivy

cetvrtak-21.09. 

9-13- čokoladaBD (9-11), momzeBD (10-13), dilleBD, Kristina1BD, nika i tim (09-11), 
13-16-maxiBD, 
16-20-cowgirlBD (od 17), BomballurinaBD, sunceBD 


petak-22.09. 

9-13-lucijaBD (9-12), čokoladaBD (9-12),JelenaBD (9-11,30), dilleBD, Kristina1BD 
13-16-cowgirlBD (od 14), Luna Rocco (dio vremena s Kalebom), thora BD (od 12), leonisa (s Leom), maxiBD (od 14) 
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD (od 18,30), EnesaBD, Mukica BD, maxiBD (do 18.00), 


subota-23.09. 

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD, RenataBD, MajaBD, MukicaBD, TeddyBD (7-12), JelenaBD, dilleBD, EnesaBD (8-15), pinocchioBD (8-12), Alamama 7-zatvaranja blagajne, MatildaBD (9-17), Kristina1BD (8-13), andreaBD (9- 14), AndreaGZ BD (9-17), nika (07-09) mozda BD, a kasnije SD1, 

13-18- 5 "friskih" cura - KonaBD (13h-dok ne ogladni do nesvjestice), cowgirlBD, ms. ivy
16-18- tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. – DaddycoolBD

----------


## Zoila

cetvrtak-21.09. 

9-13- čokoladaBD (9-11), momzeBD (10-13), dilleBD, Kristina1BD, nika i tim (09-11), 
13-16-maxiBD, 
16-20-cowgirlBD (od 17), BomballurinaBD, sunceBD 


petak-22.09. 

9-13-lucijaBD (9-12), čokoladaBD (9-12),JelenaBD (9-11,30), dilleBD, Kristina1BD 
13-16-cowgirlBD (od 14), Luna Rocco (dio vremena s Kalebom), thora BD (od 12), leonisa (s Leom), maxiBD (od 14) 
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD (od 18,30), EnesaBD, Mukica BD, maxiBD (do 18.00), 


subota-23.09. 

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD, RenataBD, MajaBD, MukicaBD, TeddyBD (7-12), JelenaBD, dilleBD, EnesaBD (8-15), pinocchioBD (8-12), Alamama 7-zatvaranja blagajne, MatildaBD (9-17), Kristina1BD (8-13), andreaBD (9- 14), AndreaGZ BD (9-17), nika (07-09) mozda BD, a kasnije SD1, Zoila BD (7-10) 

13-18- 5 "friskih" cura - KonaBD (13h-dok ne ogladni do nesvjestice), cowgirlBD, ms. ivy 
16-18- tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. – DaddycoolBD

----------


## Viola

cetvrtak-21.09.

9-13- čokoladaBD (9-11), momzeBD (10-13), dilleBD, Kristina1BD, nika i tim (09-11),
13-16-maxiBD, ViolaBD
16-20-cowgirlBD (od 17), BomballurinaBD, sunceBD, ViolaBD


petak-22.09.

9-13-lucijaBD (9-12), čokoladaBD (9-12),JelenaBD (9-11,30), dilleBD, Kristina1BD
13-16-cowgirlBD (od 14), Luna Rocco (dio vremena s Kalebom), thora BD (od 12), leonisa (s Leom), maxiBD (od 14), ViolaBD
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD (od 18,30), EnesaBD, Mukica BD, maxiBD (do 18.00), ViolaBD


subota-23.09.

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD, RenataBD, MajaBD, MukicaBD, TeddyBD (7-12), JelenaBD, dilleBD, EnesaBD (8-15), pinocchioBD (8-12), Alamama 7-zatvaranja blagajne, MatildaBD (9-17), Kristina1BD (8-13), andreaBD (9- 14), AndreaGZ BD (9-17), nika (07-09) mozda BD, a kasnije SD1, Zoila BD (7-10)

13-18- 5 "friskih" cura - KonaBD (13h-dok ne ogladni do nesvjestice), cowgirlBD, ms. ivy
16-18- tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. – DaddycoolBD

----------


## bucka

cetvrtak-21.09.

9-13- čokoladaBD (9-11), momzeBD (10-13), dilleBD, Kristina1BD, nika i tim (09-11),
13-16-maxiBD, ViolaBD
16-20-cowgirlBD (od 17), BomballurinaBD, sunceBD, ViolaBD


petak-22.09.

9-13-lucijaBD (9-12), čokoladaBD (9-12),JelenaBD (9-11,30), dilleBD, Kristina1BD
13-16-cowgirlBD (od 14), Luna Rocco (dio vremena s Kalebom), thora BD (od 12), leonisa (s Leom), maxiBD (od 14), ViolaBD
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD (od 18,30), EnesaBD, Mukica BD, maxiBD (do 18.00), ViolaBD


subota-23.09.

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD, RenataBD, MajaBD, MukicaBD, TeddyBD (7-12), JelenaBD, dilleBD, EnesaBD (8-15), pinocchioBD (8-12), Alamama 7-zatvaranja blagajne, MatildaBD (9-17), Kristina1BD (8-13), andreaBD (9- 14), AndreaGZ BD (9-17), nika (07-09) mozda BD, a kasnije SD1, Zoila BD (7-10),Bucka BD(9-13h sigurno,a vjerojatno i duze)

13-18- 5 "friskih" cura - KonaBD (13h-dok ne ogladni do nesvjestice), cowgirlBD, ms. ivy
16-18- tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. – DaddycoolBD
_________________

----------


## ivakika

puse svima, stvarno vas se puno javilo  :Heart:  

ali to ne znaci da mjesta vise nema-samo se zapisujte  :Smile:

----------


## VedranaV

cetvrtak-21.09.

9-13- čokoladaBD (9-11), momzeBD (10-13), dilleBD, Kristina1BD, nika i tim (09-11),
13-16-maxiBD, ViolaBD
16-20-cowgirlBD (od 17), BomballurinaBD, sunceBD, ViolaBD


petak-22.09.

9-13-lucijaBD (9-12), čokoladaBD (9-12),JelenaBD (9-11,30), dilleBD, Kristina1BD
13-16-cowgirlBD (od 14), Luna Rocco (dio vremena s Kalebom), thora BD (od 12), leonisa (s Leom), maxiBD (od 14), ViolaBD
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD (od 18,30), EnesaBD, Mukica BD, maxiBD (do 18.00), ViolaBD, VedranaV-BD (17-20)


subota-23.09.

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD, RenataBD, MajaBD, MukicaBD, TeddyBD (7-12), JelenaBD, dilleBD, EnesaBD (8-15), pinocchioBD (8-12), Alamama 7-zatvaranja blagajne, MatildaBD (9-17), Kristina1BD (8-13), andreaBD (9- 14), AndreaGZ BD (9-17), nika (07-09) mozda BD, a kasnije SD1, Zoila BD (7-10),Bucka BD(9-13h sigurno,a vjerojatno i duze)

13-18- 5 "friskih" cura - KonaBD (13h-dok ne ogladni do nesvjestice), cowgirlBD, ms. ivy
16-18- tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. – DaddycoolBD

----------


## Storma

cetvrtak-21.09. 

9-13- čokoladaBD (9-11), momzeBD (10-13), dilleBD, Kristina1BD, nika i tim (09-11), 
13-16-maxiBD, ViolaBD 
16-20-cowgirlBD (od 17), BomballurinaBD, sunceBD, ViolaBD, IvčekBD 17-19 


petak-22.09. 

9-13-lucijaBD (9-12), čokoladaBD (9-12),JelenaBD (9-11,30), dilleBD, Kristina1BD 
13-16-cowgirlBD (od 14), Luna Rocco (dio vremena s Kalebom), thora BD (od 12), leonisa (s Leom), maxiBD (od 14), ViolaBD 
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD (od 18,30), EnesaBD, Mukica BD, maxiBD (do 18.00), ViolaBD, VedranaV-BD (17-20), smucka BD (od 16,30) 



subota-23.09. 

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD, RenataBD, MajaBD, MukicaBD, TeddyBD (7-12), JelenaBD, dilleBD, EnesaBD (8-15), pinocchioBD (8-12), Alamama 7-zatvaranja blagajne, MatildaBD (9-17), Kristina1BD (8-13), andreaBD (9- 14), nika (07-09) mozda BD, a kasnije SD1, Zoila BD (7-10),Bucka BD(9-13h sigurno,a vjerojatno i duze) 

13-18- 5 "friskih" cura - KonaBD (13h-dok ne ogladni do nesvjestice), cowgirlBD, ms. Ivy, smucka BD do 16h  
16-18- tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. – DaddycoolBD, muz od smucke

----------


## ninochka

> cetvrtak-21.09. 
> 
> 9-13- čokoladaBD (9-11), momzeBD (10-13), dilleBD, Kristina1BD, nika i tim (09-11), 
> 13-16-maxiBD, ViolaBD 
> 16-20-cowgirlBD (od 17), BomballurinaBD, sunceBD, ViolaBD, IvčekBD 17-19 
> 
> 
> petak-22.09. 
> 
> ...

----------


## ninochka

slučajno sam citirala. dakle tamo sam na 13-18, 99 posto

----------


## Školjkica

cetvrtak-21.09. 

9-13- čokoladaBD (9-11), momzeBD (10-13), dilleBD, Kristina1BD, nika i tim (09-11), Školjkica i bembolina (od 10-pa dok izdržimo)
13-16-maxiBD, ViolaBD 
16-20-cowgirlBD (od 17), BomballurinaBD, sunceBD, ViolaBD, IvčekBD 17-19 


petak-22.09. 

9-13-lucijaBD (9-12), čokoladaBD (9-12),JelenaBD (9-11,30), dilleBD, Kristina1BD,  Školjkica i bembolina (od 10...)
13-16-cowgirlBD (od 14), Luna Rocco (dio vremena s Kalebom), thora BD (od 12), leonisa (s Leom), maxiBD (od 14), ViolaBD 
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD (od 18,30), EnesaBD, Mukica BD, maxiBD (do 18.00), ViolaBD, VedranaV-BD (17-20), smucka BD (od 16,30) 



subota-23.09. 

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD, RenataBD, MajaBD, MukicaBD, TeddyBD (7-12), JelenaBD, dilleBD, EnesaBD (8-15), pinocchioBD (8-12), Alamama 7-zatvaranja blagajne, MatildaBD (9-17), Kristina1BD (8-13), andreaBD (9- 14), nika (07-09) mozda BD, a kasnije SD1, Zoila BD (7-10),Bucka BD(9-13h sigurno,a vjerojatno i duze) 

13-18- 5 "friskih" cura - KonaBD (13h-dok ne ogladni do nesvjestice), cowgirlBD, ms. Ivy, smucka BD do 16h, ninochka (99 posto, ako ne iskrsne nešto) 
16-18- tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. – DaddycoolBD, muz od smucke


za subotu još nisam sigurna, al vjerojatno neki dio dana ću moć, probat ću doć sama

----------


## ninochka

pardon moi još jednom- bez djeteta (s njim ću navratit ujutro  8) )

----------


## Storma

cetvrtak-21.09. 

16-18- tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. – DaddycoolBD, muz od smucke, "Vrijesak"

cetvrtak-21.09. 

9-13- čokoladaBD (9-11), momzeBD (10-13), dilleBD, Kristina1BD, nika i tim (09-11), Školjkica i bembolina (od 10-pa dok izdržimo) 
13-16-maxiBD, ViolaBD 
16-20-cowgirlBD (od 17), BomballurinaBD, sunceBD, ViolaBD, IvčekBD 17-19 


petak-22.09. 

9-13-lucijaBD (9-12), čokoladaBD (9-12),JelenaBD (9-11,30), dilleBD, Kristina1BD, Školjkica i bembolina (od 10...) 
13-16-cowgirlBD (od 14), Luna Rocco (dio vremena s Kalebom), thora BD (od 12), leonisa (s Leom), maxiBD (od 14), ViolaBD 
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD (od 18,30), EnesaBD, Mukica BD, maxiBD (do 18.00), ViolaBD, VedranaV-BD (17-20), smucka BD (od 16,30) 



subota-23.09. 

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD, RenataBD, MajaBD, MukicaBD, TeddyBD (7-12), JelenaBD, dilleBD, EnesaBD (8-15), pinocchioBD (8-12), Alamama 7-zatvaranja blagajne, MatildaBD (9-17), Kristina1BD (8-13), andreaBD (9- 14), nika (07-09) mozda BD, a kasnije SD1, Zoila BD (7-10),Bucka BD(9-13h sigurno,a vjerojatno i duze) 

13-18- 5 "friskih" cura - KonaBD (13h-dok ne ogladni do nesvjestice), cowgirlBD, ms. Ivy, smucka BD do 16h, ninochka BD(99 posto, ako ne iskrsne nešto) 
16-18- tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. – DaddycoolBD, muz od smucke, "Vrijesak"

----------


## Storma

cetvrtak-21.09. 

9-13- čokoladaBD (9-11), momzeBD (10-13), dilleBD, Kristina1BD, nika i tim (09-11), Školjkica i bembolina (od 10-pa dok izdržimo) 
13-16-maxiBD, ViolaBD 
16-20-cowgirlBD (od 17), BomballurinaBD, sunceBD, ViolaBD, IvčekBD 17-19 


petak-22.09. 

9-13-lucijaBD (9-12), čokoladaBD (9-12),JelenaBD (9-11,30), dilleBD, Kristina1BD, Školjkica i bembolina (od 10...) 
13-16-cowgirlBD (od 14), Luna Rocco (dio vremena s Kalebom), thora BD (od 12), leonisa (s Leom), maxiBD (od 14), ViolaBD 
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD (od 18,30), EnesaBD, Mukica BD, maxiBD (do 18.00), ViolaBD, VedranaV-BD (17-20), smucka BD (od 16,30) 



subota-23.09. 

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD, RenataBD, MajaBD, MukicaBD, TeddyBD (7-12), JelenaBD, dilleBD, EnesaBD (8-15), pinocchioBD (8-12), Alamama 7-zatvaranja blagajne, MatildaBD (9-17), Kristina1BD (8-13), andreaBD (9- 14), nika (07-09) mozda BD, a kasnije SD1, Zoila BD (7-10),Bucka BD(9-13h sigurno,a vjerojatno i duze) 

13-18- 5 "friskih" cura - KonaBD (13h-dok ne ogladni do nesvjestice), cowgirlBD, ms. Ivy, smucka BD do 16h, ninochka BD(99 posto, ako ne iskrsne nešto) 
16-18- tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. – DaddycoolBD, muz od smucke, "Vrijesak"

----------


## Ilona

cetvrtak-21.09. 

9-13- čokoladaBD (9-11), momzeBD (10-13), dilleBD, Kristina1BD, nika i tim (09-11), Školjkica i bembolina (od 10-pa dok izdržimo) 
13-16-maxiBD, ViolaBD 
16-20-cowgirlBD (od 17), BomballurinaBD, sunceBD, ViolaBD, IvčekBD 17-19 


petak-22.09. 

9-13-lucijaBD (9-12), čokoladaBD (9-12),JelenaBD (9-11,30), dilleBD, Kristina1BD, Školjkica i bembolina (od 10...) 
13-16-cowgirlBD (od 14), Luna Rocco (dio vremena s Kalebom), thora BD (od 12), leonisa (s Leom), maxiBD (od 14), ViolaBD 
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD (od 18,30), EnesaBD, Mukica BD, maxiBD (do 18.00), ViolaBD, VedranaV-BD (17-20), smucka BD (od 16,30) 



subota-23.09. 

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD, RenataBD, MajaBD, MukicaBD, TeddyBD (7-12), JelenaBD, dilleBD, EnesaBD (8-15), pinocchioBD (8-12), Alamama 7-zatvaranja blagajne, MatildaBD (9-17), Kristina1BD (8-13), andreaBD (9- 14), nika (07-09) mozda BD, a kasnije SD1, Zoila BD (7-10),Bucka BD(9-13h sigurno,a vjerojatno i duze), Ilona BD

13-18- 5 "friskih" cura - KonaBD (13h-dok ne ogladni do nesvjestice), cowgirlBD, ms. Ivy, smucka BD do 16h, ninochka BD(99 posto, ako ne iskrsne nešto) 
16-18- tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. – DaddycoolBD, muz od smucke, "Vrijesak"



a mozda cu biti na raspolaganju i u cetvrtak i petak, ali to cu znati tek slijedeci tjedan, nadam se da nece biti prekasno..
kako sam totalna pocetnica, molim da i mene prikrpate nekom iskusnijem :D

----------


## ivakika

cure, mrak ste, mislim da nikad nije bilo toliko prijavaka, ALI cetvrtak od 13-16 je ogromna frka!! ako mozete doci, pa barem sat za sat(mozda preko pauze  :Smile:   )-pliiiiiz

----------


## Storma

cetvrtak-21.09. 

9-13- čokoladaBD (9-11), momzeBD (10-13), dilleBD, Kristina1BD, nika i tim (09-11), Školjkica i bembolina (od 10-pa dok izdržimo) 
13-16-maxiBD, ViolaBD 
16-20-cowgirlBD (od 17), BomballurinaBD, sunceBD, ViolaBD, IvčekBD 17-19 

petak-22.09. 

9-13-lucijaBD (9-12), čokoladaBD (9-12),JelenaBD (9-11,30), dilleBD, Kristina1BD, Školjkica i bembolina (od 10...) 
13-16-cowgirlBD (od 14), Luna Rocco (dio vremena s Kalebom), thora BD (od 12), leonisa (s Leom), maxiBD (od 14), ViolaBD 
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD (od 18,30), EnesaBD, Mukica BD, maxiBD (do 18.00), ViolaBD, VedranaV-BD (17-20), smucka BD (od 16,30) 

subota-23.09. 

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD, RenataBD, MajaBD, MukicaBD, TeddyBD (7-12), JelenaBD (7-14 sigurno, a mozda i duze), dilleBD, EnesaBD (8-15), pinocchioBD (8-12), Alamama 7-zatvaranja blagajne, MatildaBD (9-17), Kristina1BD (8-13), andreaBD (9- 14), nika (07-09) mozda BD, a kasnije SD1, Zoila BD (7-10),Bucka BD(9-13h sigurno,a vjerojatno i duze), Đulijana (BD), InesBD (7-10, za dalje cu znat tek u petak), Ilona BD

13-18- 5 "friskih" cura - KonaBD (13h-dok ne ogladni do nesvjestice), cowgirlBD, ms. Ivy, smucka BD do 16h, ninochka BD(99 posto, ako ne iskrsne nešto) MIJA 32, 
16-18- tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. – DaddycoolBD, muz od smucke, "Vrijesak"

----------


## tanja_b

cetvrtak-21.09. 

9-13- čokoladaBD (9-11), momzeBD (10-13), dilleBD, Kristina1BD, nika i tim (09-11), Školjkica i bembolina (od 10-pa dok izdržimo) 
13-16-maxiBD, ViolaBD 
16-20-cowgirlBD (od 17), BomballurinaBD, sunceBD, ViolaBD, IvčekBD 17-19 

petak-22.09. 

9-13-lucijaBD (9-12), čokoladaBD (9-12),JelenaBD (9-11,30), dilleBD, Kristina1BD, Školjkica i bembolina (od 10...) 
13-16-cowgirlBD (od 14), Luna Rocco (dio vremena s Kalebom), thora BD (od 12), leonisa (s Leom), maxiBD (od 14), ViolaBD 
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD (od 18,30), EnesaBD, Mukica BD, maxiBD (do 18.00), ViolaBD, VedranaV-BD (17-20), smucka BD (od 16,30)

subota-23.09. 

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD, RenataBD, MajaBD, MukicaBD, TeddyBD (7-12), JelenaBD (7-14 sigurno, a mozda i duze), dilleBD, EnesaBD (8-15), pinocchioBD (8-12), Alamama 7-zatvaranja blagajne, MatildaBD (9-17), Kristina1BD (8-13), andreaBD (9- 14), nika (07-09) mozda BD, a kasnije SD1, Zoila BD (7-10),Bucka BD(9-13h sigurno,a vjerojatno i duze), Đulijana (BD), InesBD (7-10, za dalje cu znat tek u petak), Ilona BD 

13-18- 5 "friskih" cura - KonaBD (13h-dok ne ogladni do nesvjestice), cowgirlBD, ms. Ivy, smucka BD do 16h, ninochka BD(99 posto, ako ne iskrsne nešto) MIJA 32, tanja_b BD
16-18- tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. – DaddycoolBD, muz od smucke, "Vrijesak", muž od tanje_b (može doći i prije 16)

----------


## Tea

cetvrtak-21.09. 

9-13- čokoladaBD (9-11), momzeBD (10-13), dilleBD, Kristina1BD, nika i tim (09-11), Školjkica i bembolina (od 10-pa dok izdržimo) 
13-16-maxiBD, ViolaBD 
16-20-cowgirlBD (od 17), BomballurinaBD, sunceBD, ViolaBD, IvčekBD 17-19 

petak-22.09. 

9-13-lucijaBD (9-12), čokoladaBD (9-12),JelenaBD (9-11,30), dilleBD, Kristina1BD, Školjkica i bembolina (od 10...) 
13-16-cowgirlBD (od 14), Luna Rocco (dio vremena s Kalebom), thora BD (od 12), leonisa (s Leom), maxiBD (od 14), ViolaBD 
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD (od 18,30), EnesaBD, Mukica BD, maxiBD (do 18.00), ViolaBD, VedranaV-BD (17-20), smucka BD (od 16,30) 

subota-23.09. 

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD, RenataBD, MajaBD, MukicaBD, TeddyBD (7-12), JelenaBD (7-14 sigurno, a mozda i duze), dilleBD, EnesaBD (8-15), pinocchioBD (8-12), Alamama 7-zatvaranja blagajne, MatildaBD (9-17), Kristina1BD (8-13), andreaBD (9- 14), nika (07-09) mozda BD, a kasnije SD1, Zoila BD (7-10),Bucka BD(9-13h sigurno,a vjerojatno i duze), Đulijana (BD), InesBD (7-10, za dalje cu znat tek u petak), Ilona BD, Tea SD1 (07-09) 

13-18- 5 "friskih" cura - KonaBD (13h-dok ne ogladni do nesvjestice), cowgirlBD, ms. Ivy, smucka BD do 16h, ninochka BD(99 posto, ako ne iskrsne nešto) MIJA 32, tanja_b BD 
16-18- tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. – DaddycoolBD, muz od smucke, "Vrijesak", muž od tanje_b (može doći i prije 16)

----------


## pcelica

cetvrtak-21.09. 

9-13- čokoladaBD (9-11), momzeBD (10-13), dilleBD, Kristina1BD, nika i tim (09-11), Školjkica i bembolina (od 10-pa dok izdržimo) 
13-16-maxiBD, ViolaBD 
16-20-cowgirlBD (od 17), BomballurinaBD, sunceBD, ViolaBD, IvčekBD 17-19, pčelicaSD  

petak-22.09. 

9-13-lucijaBD (9-12), čokoladaBD (9-12),JelenaBD (9-11,30), dilleBD, Kristina1BD, Školjkica i bembolina (od 10...) 
13-16-cowgirlBD (od 14), Luna Rocco (dio vremena s Kalebom), thora BD (od 12), leonisa (s Leom), maxiBD (od 14), ViolaBD 
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD (od 18,30), EnesaBD, Mukica BD, maxiBD (do 18.00), ViolaBD, VedranaV-BD (17-20), smucka BD (od 16,30) 

subota-23.09. 

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD, RenataBD, MajaBD, MukicaBD, TeddyBD (7-12), JelenaBD (7-14 sigurno, a mozda i duze), dilleBD, EnesaBD (8-15), pinocchioBD (8-12), Alamama 7-zatvaranja blagajne, MatildaBD (9-17), Kristina1BD (8-13), andreaBD (9- 14), nika (07-09) mozda BD, a kasnije SD1, Zoila BD (7-10),Bucka BD(9-13h sigurno,a vjerojatno i duze), Đulijana (BD), InesBD (7-10, za dalje cu znat tek u petak), Ilona BD, Tea SD1 (07-09) 

13-18- 5 "friskih" cura - KonaBD (13h-dok ne ogladni do nesvjestice), cowgirlBD, ms. Ivy, smucka BD do 16h, ninochka BD(99 posto, ako ne iskrsne nešto) MIJA 32, tanja_b BD 
16-18- tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. – DaddycoolBD, muz od smucke, "Vrijesak", muž od tanje_b (može doći i prije 16)

----------


## Storma

cetvrtak-21.09. 

9-13- čokoladaBD (9-11), momzeBD (10-13), dilleBD, Kristina1BD, nika i tim (09-11), Školjkica i bembolina (od 10-pa dok izdržimo) 
13-16-maxiBD, ViolaBD, casper(od 15)  
16-20-cowgirlBD (od 17), BomballurinaBD, sunceBD, ViolaBD, IvčekBD 17-19, pčelicaSD 

petak-22.09. 

9-13-lucijaBD (9-12), čokoladaBD (9-12),JelenaBD (9-11,30), dilleBD, Kristina1BD, Školjkica i bembolina (od 10...) 
13-16-cowgirlBD (od 14), Luna Rocco (dio vremena s Kalebom), thora BD (od 12), leonisa (s Leom), maxiBD (od 14), ViolaBD,casper (od 15)  
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD (od 18,30), EnesaBD, Mukica BD, maxiBD (do 18.00), ViolaBD, VedranaV-BD (17-20), smucka BD (od 16,30) 

subota-23.09. 

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD, RenataBD, MajaBD, MukicaBD, TeddyBD (7-12), JelenaBD (7-14 sigurno, a mozda i duze), dilleBD, EnesaBD (8-15), pinocchioBD (8-12), Alamama 7-zatvaranja blagajne, MatildaBD (9-17), Kristina1BD (8-13), andreaBD (9- 14), nika (07-09) mozda BD, a kasnije SD1, Zoila BD (7-10),Bucka BD(9-13h sigurno,a vjerojatno i duze), Đulijana (BD), InesBD (7-10, za dalje cu znat tek u petak), Ilona BD, Tea SD1 (07-09), ,casper 

13-18- 5 "friskih" cura - KonaBD (13h-dok ne ogladni do nesvjestice), cowgirlBD, ms. Ivy, smucka BD do 16h, ninochka BD(99 posto, ako ne iskrsne nešto) MIJA 32, tanja_b BD 

16-18- tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. – DaddycoolBD, muz od smucke, "Vrijesak", muž od tanje_b (može doći i prije 16), možda Ino-šogor od Ančice

----------


## ivakika

pcelica je javila da ce se prebaciti u cetvrtak ranije:
cetvrtak-21.09. 

9-13- čokoladaBD (9-11), momzeBD (10-13), dilleBD, Kristina1BD, nika i tim (09-11), Školjkica i bembolina (od 10-pa dok izdržimo) 
13-16-maxiBD, ViolaBD, casper(od 15), pcelicaBD(13,30-15,30) 
16-20-cowgirlBD (od 17), BomballurinaBD, sunceBD, ViolaBD, IvčekBD 17-19

petak-22.09. 

9-13-lucijaBD (9-12), čokoladaBD (9-12),JelenaBD (9-11,30), dilleBD, Kristina1BD, Školjkica i bembolina (od 10...) 
13-16-cowgirlBD (od 14), Luna Rocco (dio vremena s Kalebom), thora BD (od 12), leonisa (s Leom), maxiBD (od 14), ViolaBD,casper (od 15) 
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD (od 18,30), EnesaBD, Mukica BD, maxiBD (do 18.00), ViolaBD, VedranaV-BD (17-20), smucka BD (od 16,30) 

subota-23.09. 

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD, RenataBD, MajaBD, MukicaBD, TeddyBD (7-12), JelenaBD (7-14 sigurno, a mozda i duze), dilleBD, EnesaBD (8-15), pinocchioBD (8-12), Alamama 7-zatvaranja blagajne, MatildaBD (9-17), Kristina1BD (8-13), andreaBD (9- 14), nika (07-09) mozda BD, a kasnije SD1, Zoila BD (7-10),Bucka BD(9-13h sigurno,a vjerojatno i duze), Đulijana (BD), InesBD (7-10, za dalje cu znat tek u petak), Ilona BD, Tea SD1 (07-09), ,casper 

13-18- 5 "friskih" cura - KonaBD (13h-dok ne ogladni do nesvjestice), cowgirlBD, ms. Ivy, smucka BD do 16h, ninochka BD(99 posto, ako ne iskrsne nešto) MIJA 32, tanja_b BD 

16-18- tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. – DaddycoolBD, muz od smucke, "Vrijesak", muž od tanje_b (može doći i prije 16), možda Ino-šogor od Ančice

----------


## Kejt

cetvrtak-21.09.

9-13- čokoladaBD (9-11), momzeBD (10-13), dilleBD, Kristina1BD, nika i tim (09-11), Školjkica i bembolina (od 10-pa dok izdržimo), Kejt i Ela (od 10 pa koliko budemo mogle)
13-16-maxiBD, ViolaBD, casper(od 15), pcelicaBD(13,30-15,30)
16-20-cowgirlBD (od 17), BomballurinaBD, sunceBD, ViolaBD, IvčekBD 17-19

petak-22.09.

9-13-lucijaBD (9-12), čokoladaBD (9-12),JelenaBD (9-11,30), dilleBD, Kristina1BD, Školjkica i bembolina (od 10...), Kejt i Ela (od 10 pa koliko budemo mogle)
13-16-cowgirlBD (od 14), Luna Rocco (dio vremena s Kalebom), thora BD (od 12), leonisa (s Leom), maxiBD (od 14), ViolaBD,casper (od 15)
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD (od 18,30), EnesaBD, Mukica BD, maxiBD (do 18.00), ViolaBD, VedranaV-BD (17-20), smucka BD (od 16,30)

subota-23.09.

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD, RenataBD, MajaBD, MukicaBD, TeddyBD (7-12), JelenaBD (7-14 sigurno, a mozda i duze), dilleBD, EnesaBD (8-15), pinocchioBD (8-12), Alamama 7-zatvaranja blagajne, MatildaBD (9-17), Kristina1BD (8-13), andreaBD (9- 14), nika (07-09) mozda BD, a kasnije SD1, Zoila BD (7-10),Bucka BD(9-13h sigurno,a vjerojatno i duze), Đulijana (BD), InesBD (7-10, za dalje cu znat tek u petak), Ilona BD, Tea SD1 (07-09), ,casper

13-18- 5 "friskih" cura - KonaBD (13h-dok ne ogladni do nesvjestice), cowgirlBD, ms. Ivy, smucka BD do 16h, ninochka BD(99 posto, ako ne iskrsne nešto) MIJA 32, tanja_b BD

16-18- tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. – DaddycoolBD, muz od smucke, "Vrijesak", muž od tanje_b (može doći i prije 16), možda Ino-šogor od Ančice

----------


## ninochka

samo da potvrdim. ne radim taj vikend pa dolazim sigurno. dođem u 13.30 pa do kad treba

----------


## Storma

cetvrtak-21.09. 

9-13- čokoladaBD (9-11), momzeBD (10-13), dille i Magdalena, Kristina1BD, nika i tim (09-11), Školjkica i bembolina (od 10-pa dok izdržimo), Kejt i Ela (od 10 pa koliko budemo mogle)
13-16-maxiBD, ViolaBD, casper(od 15) pcelicaBD(13,30-15,30), 
16-20-cowgirlBD (od 17), BomballurinaBD, sunceBD, ViolaBD, IvčekBD 17-19, pčelicaSD 

petak-22.09. 

9-13-lucijaBD (9-12), čokoladaBD (9-12),JelenaBD (9-11,30), dille i mozda Magdalena, Kristina1BD, Školjkica i bembolina (od 10...), Kejt i Ela (od 10 pa koliko budemo mogle)  
13-16-cowgirlBD (od 14), Luna Rocco (dio vremena s Kalebom), thora BD (od 12), leonisa (s Leom), maxiBD (od 14), ViolaBD,casper (od 15) 
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD (od 18,30), EnesaBD, Mukica BD, maxiBD (do 18.00), ViolaBD, VedranaV-BD (17-20), smucka BD (od 16,30) 

subota-23.09. 

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD, RenataBD, MajaBD, MukicaBD, TeddyBD (7-12), JelenaBD (7-14 sigurno, a mozda i duze), dilleBD, EnesaBD (8-15), pinocchioBD (8-12), Alamama 7-zatvaranja blagajne, MatildaBD (9-17), Kristina1BD (8-13), andreaBD (9- 14), nika (07-09) mozda BD, a kasnije SD1, Zoila BD (7-10),Bucka BD(9-13h sigurno,a vjerojatno i duze), Đulijana (BD), InesBD (7-10, za dalje cu znat tek u petak), Ilona BD, Tea SD1 (07-09), ,casper, Davorka (7-14), macekBD (7:30-14:30), 

13-18- 5 "friskih" cura - KonaBD (13h-dok ne ogladni do nesvjestice), cowgirlBD, ms. Ivy, smucka BD do 16h, ninochka BD(99 posto, ako ne iskrsne nešto) MIJA 32, tanja_b BD 

16-18- tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. – DaddycoolBD, muz od smucke, "Vrijesak", muž od tanje_b (može doći i prije 16), možda Ino-šogor od Ančice

----------


## emily

cetvrtak-21.09. 

9-13- čokoladaBD (9-11), momzeBD (10-13), dille i Magdalena, Kristina1BD, nika i tim (09-11), Školjkica i bembolina (od 10-pa dok izdržimo), Kejt i Ela (od 10 pa koliko budemo mogle) 
13-16-maxiBD, ViolaBD, casper(od 15) pcelicaBD(13,30-15,30), 
16-20-cowgirlBD (od 17), BomballurinaBD, sunceBD, ViolaBD, IvčekBD 17-19, pčelicaSD 

petak-22.09. 

9-13-lucijaBD (9-12), čokoladaBD (9-12),JelenaBD (9-11,30), dille i mozda Magdalena, Kristina1BD, Školjkica i bembolina (od 10...), Kejt i Ela (od 10 pa koliko budemo mogle) 
13-16-cowgirlBD (od 14), Luna Rocco (dio vremena s Kalebom), thora BD (od 12), leonisa (s Leom), maxiBD (od 14), ViolaBD,casper (od 15) 
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD (od 18,30), EnesaBD, Mukica BD, maxiBD (do 18.00), ViolaBD, VedranaV-BD (17-20), smucka BD (od 16,30) 

subota-23.09. 

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD, RenataBD, MajaBD, MukicaBD, TeddyBD (7-12), JelenaBD (7-14 sigurno, a mozda i duze), dilleBD, EnesaBD (8-15), pinocchioBD (8-12), Alamama 7-zatvaranja blagajne, MatildaBD (9-17), Kristina1BD (8-13), andreaBD (9- 14), nika (07-09) mozda BD, a kasnije SD1, Zoila BD (7-10),Bucka BD(9-13h sigurno,a vjerojatno i duze), Đulijana (BD), InesBD (7-10, za dalje cu znat tek u petak), Ilona BD, Tea SD1 (07-09), ,casper, Davorka (7-14), macekBD (7:30-14:30), emilyBD (7-12)

13-18- 5 "friskih" cura - KonaBD (13h-dok ne ogladni do nesvjestice), cowgirlBD, ms. Ivy, smucka BD do 16h, ninochka BD(99 posto, ako ne iskrsne nešto) MIJA 32, tanja_b BD 

16-18- tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. – DaddycoolBD, muz od smucke, "Vrijesak", muž od tanje_b (može doći i prije 16), možda Ino-šogor od Ančice

----------


## Mamarina

cetvrtak-21.09. 

9-13- čokoladaBD (9-11), momzeBD (10-13), dille i Magdalena, Kristina1BD, nika i tim (09-11), Školjkica i bembolina (od 10-pa dok izdržimo), Kejt i Ela (od 10 pa koliko budemo mogle) 
13-16-maxiBD, ViolaBD, casper(od 15) pcelicaBD(13,30-15,30), 
16-20-cowgirlBD (od 17), BomballurinaBD, sunceBD, ViolaBD, IvčekBD 17-19, pčelicaSD 

petak-22.09. 

9-13-lucijaBD (9-12), čokoladaBD (9-12),JelenaBD (9-11,30), dille i mozda Magdalena, Kristina1BD, Školjkica i bembolina (od 10...), Kejt i Ela (od 10 pa koliko budemo mogle) 
13-16-cowgirlBD (od 14), Luna Rocco (dio vremena s Kalebom), thora BD (od 12), leonisa (s Leom), maxiBD (od 14), ViolaBD,casper (od 15) 
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD (od 18,30), EnesaBD, Mukica BD, maxiBD (do 18.00), ViolaBD, VedranaV-BD (17-20), smucka BD (od 16,30), MaMarina (18-20)

subota-23.09. 

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD, RenataBD, MajaBD, MukicaBD, TeddyBD (7-12), JelenaBD (7-14 sigurno, a mozda i duze), dilleBD, EnesaBD (8-15), pinocchioBD (8-12), Alamama 7-zatvaranja blagajne, MatildaBD (9-17), Kristina1BD (8-13), andreaBD (9- 14), nika (07-09) mozda BD, a kasnije SD1, Zoila BD (7-10),Bucka BD(9-13h sigurno,a vjerojatno i duze), Đulijana (BD), InesBD (7-10, za dalje cu znat tek u petak), Ilona BD, Tea SD1 (07-09), ,casper, Davorka (7-14), macekBD (7:30-14:30), emilyBD (7-12) 

13-18- 5 "friskih" cura - KonaBD (13h-dok ne ogladni do nesvjestice), cowgirlBD, ms. Ivy, smucka BD do 16h, ninochka BD(99 posto, ako ne iskrsne nešto) MIJA 32, tanja_b BD 

16-18- tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. – DaddycoolBD, muz od smucke, "Vrijesak", muž od tanje_b (može doći i prije 16), možda Ino-šogor od Ančice
_________________

----------


## Storma

cetvrtak-21.09. 

9-13- čokoladaBD (9-11), momzeBD (10-13), dille i Magdalena, Kristina1BD, nika i tim (09-11), Školjkica i bembolina (od 10-pa dok izdržimo), Kejt i Ela (od 10 pa koliko budemo mogle) 
13-16-maxiBD, ViolaBD, casper(od 15) pcelicaBD(13,30-15,30), 
16-20-cowgirlBD (od 17), BomballurinaBD, sunceBD, ViolaBD, IvčekBD 17-19, pčelicaSD, srecicaBD 

petak-22.09. 

9-13-lucijaBD (9-12), čokoladaBD (9-12),JelenaBD (9-11,30), dille i mozda Magdalena, Kristina1BD, Školjkica i bembolina (od 10...), Kejt i Ela (od 10 pa koliko budemo mogle) 
13-16-cowgirlBD (od 14), Luna Rocco (dio vremena s Kalebom), thora BD (od 12), leonisa (s Leom), maxiBD (od 14), ViolaBD,casper (od 15) 
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD (od 18,30), EnesaBD, Mukica BD, maxiBD (do 18.00), ViolaBD, VedranaV-BD (17-20), smucka BD (od 16,30), MaMarina (18-20), srecicaBD, AndreaZ( iza 17 sati) 

subota-23.09. 

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD, RenataBD, MajaBD, MukicaBD, TeddyBD (7-12), JelenaBD (7-14 sigurno, a mozda i duze), dilleBD, EnesaBD (8-15), pinocchioBD (8-12), Alamama 7-zatvaranja blagajne, MatildaBD (9-17), Kristina1BD (8-13), andreaBD (9- 14), nika (07-09) mozda BD, a kasnije SD1, Zoila BD (7-10),Bucka BD(9-13h sigurno,a vjerojatno i duze), Đulijana (BD), InesBD (7-10, za dalje cu znat tek u petak), Ilona BD, Tea SD1 (07-09), ,casper, Davorka (7-14), macekBD (7:30-14:30), emilyBD (7-12), srecicaBD,AndreaZ( 8.30- 14)

13-18- 5 "friskih" cura - KonaBD (13h-dok ne ogladni do nesvjestice), cowgirlBD, ms. Ivy, smucka BD do 16h, ninochka BD(99 posto, ako ne iskrsne nešto) MIJA 32, tanja_b BD 

16-18- tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. – DaddycoolBD, muz od smucke, "Vrijesak", muž od tanje_b (može doći i prije 16), možda Ino-šogor od Ančice

----------


## ms. ivy

cetvrtak-21.09. 

9-13- čokoladaBD (9-11), momzeBD (10-13), dille i Magdalena, Kristina1BD, nika i tim (09-11), Školjkica i bembolina (od 10-pa dok izdržimo), Kejt i Ela (od 10 pa koliko budemo mogle) 
13-16-maxiBD, ViolaBD, casper(od 15) pcelicaBD(13,30-15,30), 
16-20-cowgirlBD (od 17), BomballurinaBD, sunceBD, ViolaBD, IvčekBD 17-19, pčelicaSD, srecicaBD 

petak-22.09. 

9-13-lucijaBD (9-12), čokoladaBD (9-12),JelenaBD (9-11,30), dille i mozda Magdalena, Kristina1BD, Školjkica i bembolina (od 10...), Kejt i Ela (od 10 pa koliko budemo mogle) 
13-16-cowgirlBD (od 14), Luna Rocco (dio vremena s Kalebom), thora BD (od 12), leonisa (s Leom), maxiBD (od 14), ViolaBD,casper (od 15) 
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD (od 18,30), EnesaBD, Mukica BD, maxiBD (do 18.00), ViolaBD, VedranaV-BD (17-20), smucka BD (od 16,30), MaMarina (18-20), srecicaBD, AndreaZ( iza 17 sati) 

subota-23.09. 

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD, RenataBD, MajaBD, MukicaBD, TeddyBD (7-12), JelenaBD (7-14 sigurno, a mozda i duze), dilleBD, EnesaBD (8-15), pinocchioBD (8-12), Alamama 7-zatvaranja blagajne, MatildaBD (9-17), Kristina1BD (8-13), andreaBD (9- 14), nika (07-09) mozda BD, a kasnije SD1, Zoila BD (7-10),Bucka BD(9-13h sigurno,a vjerojatno i duze), Đulijana (BD), InesBD (7-10, za dalje cu znat tek u petak), Ilona BD, Tea SD1 (07-09), ,casper, Davorka (7-14), macekBD (7:30-14:30), emilyBD (7-12), srecicaBD,AndreaZ( 8.30- 14) 

13-18- 5 "friskih" cura - KonaBD (13h-dok ne ogladni do nesvjestice), cowgirlBD, smucka BD do 16h, ninochka BD(99 posto, ako ne iskrsne nešto) MIJA 32, tanja_b BD 

16-18- tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. – DaddycoolBD, muz od smucke, "Vrijesak", muž od tanje_b (može doći i prije 16), možda Ino-šogor od Ančice

----------


## andrea

cetvrtak-21.09. 

9-13- čokoladaBD (9-11), momzeBD (10-13), dille i Magdalena, Kristina1BD, nika i tim (09-11), Školjkica i bembolina (od 10-pa dok izdržimo), Kejt i Ela (od 10 pa koliko budemo mogle) 
13-16-maxiBD, ViolaBD, casper(od 15) pcelicaBD(13,30-15,30), 
16-20-cowgirlBD (od 17), BomballurinaBD, sunceBD, ViolaBD, IvčekBD 17-19, pčelicaSD, srecicaBD 

petak-22.09. 

9-13-lucijaBD (9-12), čokoladaBD (9-12),JelenaBD (9-11,30), dille i mozda Magdalena, Kristina1BD, Školjkica i bembolina (od 10...), Kejt i Ela (od 10 pa koliko budemo mogle) 
13-16-cowgirlBD (od 14), Luna Rocco (dio vremena s Kalebom), thora BD (od 12), leonisa (s Leom), maxiBD (od 14), ViolaBD,casper (od 15), andrea (13 - 17) 
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD (od 18,30), EnesaBD, Mukica BD, maxiBD (do 18.00), ViolaBD, VedranaV-BD (17-20), smucka BD (od 16,30), MaMarina (18-20), srecicaBD, AndreaZ( iza 17 sati) 

subota-23.09. 

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD, RenataBD, MajaBD, MukicaBD, TeddyBD (7-12), JelenaBD (7-14 sigurno, a mozda i duze), dilleBD, EnesaBD (8-15), pinocchioBD (8-12), Alamama 7-zatvaranja blagajne, MatildaBD (9-17), Kristina1BD (8-13), andreaBD (9- 14), nika (07-09) mozda BD, a kasnije SD1, Zoila BD (7-10),Bucka BD(9-13h sigurno,a vjerojatno i duze), Đulijana (BD), InesBD (7-10, za dalje cu znat tek u petak), Ilona BD, Tea SD1 (07-09), ,casper, Davorka (7-14), macekBD (7:30-14:30), emilyBD (7-12), srecicaBD,AndreaZ( 8.30- 14) 

13-18- 5 "friskih" cura - KonaBD (13h-dok ne ogladni do nesvjestice), cowgirlBD, smucka BD do 16h, ninochka BD(99 posto, ako ne iskrsne nešto) MIJA 32, tanja_b BD 

16-18- tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. – DaddycoolBD, muz od smucke, "Vrijesak", muž od tanje_b (može doći i prije 16), možda Ino-šogor od Ančice

----------


## pcelica

Greškom su me ubacili i u ovaj drugi termin pa brišem.

cetvrtak-21.09. 

9-13- čokoladaBD (9-11), momzeBD (10-13), dille i Magdalena, Kristina1BD, nika i tim (09-11), Školjkica i bembolina (od 10-pa dok izdržimo), Kejt i Ela (od 10 pa koliko budemo mogle) 
13-16-maxiBD, ViolaBD, casper(od 15) pcelicaBD(13,30-15,30), 
16-20-cowgirlBD (od 17), BomballurinaBD, sunceBD, ViolaBD, IvčekBD 17-19, srecicaBD 

petak-22.09. 

9-13-lucijaBD (9-12), čokoladaBD (9-12),JelenaBD (9-11,30), dille i mozda Magdalena, Kristina1BD, Školjkica i bembolina (od 10...), Kejt i Ela (od 10 pa koliko budemo mogle) 
13-16-cowgirlBD (od 14), Luna Rocco (dio vremena s Kalebom), thora BD (od 12), leonisa (s Leom), maxiBD (od 14), ViolaBD,casper (od 15), andrea (13 - 17) 
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD (od 18,30), EnesaBD, Mukica BD, maxiBD (do 18.00), ViolaBD, VedranaV-BD (17-20), smucka BD (od 16,30), MaMarina (18-20), srecicaBD, AndreaZ( iza 17 sati) 

subota-23.09. 

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD, RenataBD, MajaBD, MukicaBD, TeddyBD (7-12), JelenaBD (7-14 sigurno, a mozda i duze), dilleBD, EnesaBD (8-15), pinocchioBD (8-12), Alamama 7-zatvaranja blagajne, MatildaBD (9-17), Kristina1BD (8-13), andreaBD (9- 14), nika (07-09) mozda BD, a kasnije SD1, Zoila BD (7-10),Bucka BD(9-13h sigurno,a vjerojatno i duze), Đulijana (BD), InesBD (7-10, za dalje cu znat tek u petak), Ilona BD, Tea SD1 (07-09), ,casper, Davorka (7-14), macekBD (7:30-14:30), emilyBD (7-12), srecicaBD,AndreaZ( 8.30- 14) 

13-18- 5 "friskih" cura - KonaBD (13h-dok ne ogladni do nesvjestice), cowgirlBD, smucka BD do 16h, ninochka BD(99 posto, ako ne iskrsne nešto) MIJA 32, tanja_b BD 

16-18- tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. – DaddycoolBD, muz od smucke, "Vrijesak", muž od tanje_b (može doći i prije 16), možda Ino-šogor od Ančice

----------


## Kejt

mi, nažalost, nećemo moći doći, 'brišemo' se

cetvrtak-21.09.

9-13- čokoladaBD (9-11), momzeBD (10-13), dille i Magdalena, Kristina1BD, nika i tim (09-11), Školjkica i bembolina (od 10-pa dok izdržimo)
13-16-maxiBD, ViolaBD, casper(od 15) pcelicaBD(13,30-15,30),
16-20-cowgirlBD (od 17), BomballurinaBD, sunceBD, ViolaBD, IvčekBD 17-19, pčelicaSD, srecicaBD

petak-22.09.

9-13-lucijaBD (9-12), čokoladaBD (9-12),JelenaBD (9-11,30), dille i mozda Magdalena, Kristina1BD, Školjkica i bembolina (od 10...)
13-16-cowgirlBD (od 14), Luna Rocco (dio vremena s Kalebom), thora BD (od 12), leonisa (s Leom), maxiBD (od 14), ViolaBD,casper (od 15), andrea (13 - 17)
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD (od 18,30), EnesaBD, Mukica BD, maxiBD (do 18.00), ViolaBD, VedranaV-BD (17-20), smucka BD (od 16,30), MaMarina (18-20), srecicaBD, AndreaZ( iza 17 sati)

subota-23.09.

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD, RenataBD, MajaBD, MukicaBD, TeddyBD (7-12), JelenaBD (7-14 sigurno, a mozda i duze), dilleBD, EnesaBD (8-15), pinocchioBD (8-12), Alamama 7-zatvaranja blagajne, MatildaBD (9-17), Kristina1BD (8-13), andreaBD (9- 14), nika (07-09) mozda BD, a kasnije SD1, Zoila BD (7-10),Bucka BD(9-13h sigurno,a vjerojatno i duze), Đulijana (BD), InesBD (7-10, za dalje cu znat tek u petak), Ilona BD, Tea SD1 (07-09), ,casper, Davorka (7-14), macekBD (7:30-14:30), emilyBD (7-12), srecicaBD,AndreaZ( 8.30- 14)

13-18- 5 "friskih" cura - KonaBD (13h-dok ne ogladni do nesvjestice), cowgirlBD, smucka BD do 16h, ninochka BD(99 posto, ako ne iskrsne nešto) MIJA 32, tanja_b BD

16-18- tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. – DaddycoolBD, muz od smucke, "Vrijesak", muž od tanje_b (može doći i prije 16), možda Ino-šogor od Ančice

----------


## jassi

ok mozda mi nije tu mjesto,pogubila sam se skroz. ne mogu dezurati ali bi dosla-prvi put vidjeti rasprodaju-gdje i od kada do kada traje  :Rolling Eyes:  
hvala

----------


## ivakika

jassi-subota 23.09. od 9-13 sati predvorje kina SC

----------


## jassi

fala  :Kiss:

----------


## Cvrčak

cetvrtak-21.09. 

9-13- čokoladaBD (9-11), momzeBD (10-13), dille i Magdalena, Kristina1BD, nika i tim (09-11), Školjkica i bembolina (od 10-pa dok izdržimo) 
13-16-maxiBD, ViolaBD, casper(od 15) pcelicaBD(13,30-15,30), 
16-20-cowgirlBD (od 17), BomballurinaBD, sunceBD, ViolaBD, IvčekBD 17-19, pčelicaSD, srecicaBD 

petak-22.09. 

9-13-lucijaBD (9-12), čokoladaBD (9-12),JelenaBD (9-11,30), dille i mozda Magdalena, Kristina1BD, Školjkica i bembolina (od 10...) 
13-16-cowgirlBD (od 14), Luna Rocco (dio vremena s Kalebom), thora BD (od 12), leonisa (s Leom), maxiBD (od 14), ViolaBD,casper (od 15), andrea (13 - 17) 
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD (od 18,30), EnesaBD, Mukica BD, maxiBD (do 18.00), ViolaBD, VedranaV-BD (17-20), smucka BD (od 16,30), MaMarina (18-20), srecicaBD, AndreaZ( iza 17 sati), Cvrčak (od 18 sati)

subota-23.09. 

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD, RenataBD, MajaBD, MukicaBD, TeddyBD (7-12), JelenaBD (7-14 sigurno, a mozda i duze), dilleBD, EnesaBD (8-15), pinocchioBD (8-12), Alamama 7-zatvaranja blagajne, MatildaBD (9-17), Kristina1BD (8-13), andreaBD (9- 14), nika (07-09) mozda BD, a kasnije SD1, Zoila BD (7-10),Bucka BD(9-13h sigurno,a vjerojatno i duze), Đulijana (BD), InesBD (7-10, za dalje cu znat tek u petak), Ilona BD, Tea SD1 (07-09), ,casper, Davorka (7-14), macekBD (7:30-14:30), emilyBD (7-12), srecicaBD,AndreaZ( 8.30- 14), Cvrčak (od 9 mozda ranije - 12) 

13-18- 5 "friskih" cura - KonaBD (13h-dok ne ogladni do nesvjestice), cowgirlBD, smucka BD do 16h, ninochka BD(99 posto, ako ne iskrsne nešto) MIJA 32, tanja_b BD 

16-18- tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. – DaddycoolBD, muz od smucke, "Vrijesak", muž od tanje_b (može doći i prije 16), možda Ino-šogor od Ančice

----------


## Mirta30

prijavljujem sebe i mm 
(ja baš i nisam od neke koristi ovih dana ali ....)


cetvrtak-21.09. 

9-13- čokoladaBD (9-11), momzeBD (10-13), dille i Magdalena, Kristina1BD, nika i tim (09-11), Školjkica i bembolina (od 10-pa dok izdržimo) 
13-16-maxiBD, ViolaBD, casper(od 15) pcelicaBD(13,30-15,30), 
16-20-cowgirlBD (od 17), BomballurinaBD, sunceBD, ViolaBD, IvčekBD 17-19, pčelicaSD, srecicaBD 

petak-22.09. 

9-13-lucijaBD (9-12), čokoladaBD (9-12),JelenaBD (9-11,30), dille i mozda Magdalena, Kristina1BD, Školjkica i bembolina (od 10...) 
13-16-cowgirlBD (od 14), Luna Rocco (dio vremena s Kalebom), thora BD (od 12), leonisa (s Leom), maxiBD (od 14), ViolaBD,casper (od 15), andrea (13 - 17) 
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD (od 18,30), EnesaBD, Mukica BD, maxiBD (do 18.00), ViolaBD, VedranaV-BD (17-20), smucka BD (od 16,30), MaMarina (18-20), srecicaBD, AndreaZ( iza 17 sati), Cvrčak (od 18 sati)

subota-23.09. 

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD, RenataBD, MajaBD, MukicaBD, TeddyBD (7-12), JelenaBD (7-14 sigurno, a mozda i duze), dilleBD, EnesaBD (8-15), pinocchioBD (8-12), Alamama 7-zatvaranja blagajne, MatildaBD (9-17), Kristina1BD (8-13), andreaBD (9- 14), nika (07-09) mozda BD, a kasnije SD1, Zoila BD (7-10),Bucka BD(9-13h sigurno,a vjerojatno i duze), Đulijana (BD), InesBD (7-10, za dalje cu znat tek u petak), Ilona BD, Tea SD1 (07-09), ,casper, Davorka (7-14), macekBD (7:30-14:30), emilyBD (7-12), srecicaBD,AndreaZ( 8.30- 14), Cvrčak (od 9 mozda ranije - 12) 

13-18- 5 "friskih" cura - KonaBD (13h-dok ne ogladni do nesvjestice), cowgirlBD, smucka BD do 16h, ninochka BD(99 posto, ako ne iskrsne nešto) MIJA 32, tanja_b BD, Mirta 30 (vjerovatno ću doći i ranije) 

16-18- tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. – DaddycoolBD, muz od smucke, "Vrijesak", muž od tanje_b (može doći i prije 16), možda Ino-šogor od Ančice, muz od Mirta30,

----------


## daddycool

ma ti ćeš novodobivenim sjajem uljepšati prostoriju a TM i ja ćemo šljakati  :D

----------


## Storma

cetvrtak-21.09. 

9-13- čokoladaBD (9-11), momzeBD (10-13), dille i Magdalena, Kristina1BD, nika i tim (09-11), Školjkica i bembolina (od 10-pa dok izdržimo), Kejt i Ela (od 10 pa koliko budemo mogle), BrundaBD (do 11) 
13-16-maxiBD, ViolaBD, casper(od 15) pcelicaBD(13,30-15,30), 
16-20-cowgirlBD (od 17), BomballurinaBD, sunceBD, ViolaBD, IvčekBD 17-19, pčelicaSD, srecicaBD, macek (od 15:30 pa do kad zara izdrži)  

petak-22.09. 

9-13-lucijaBD (9-12), čokoladaBD (9-12),JelenaBD (9-11,30), dille i mozda Magdalena, Kristina1BD, Školjkica i bembolina (od 10...), Kejt i Ela (od 10 pa koliko budemo mogle), BrundaBD (do 11) 
13-16-cowgirlBD (od 14), Luna Rocco (dio vremena s Kalebom), thora BD (od 12), leonisa (s Leom), maxiBD (od 14), ViolaBD,casper (od 15), andrea (13 - 17) 
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD (od 18,30), EnesaBD, Mukica BD, maxiBD (do 18.00), ViolaBD, VedranaV-BD (17-20), smucka BD (od 16,30), MaMarina (18-20), srecicaBD, AndreaZ( iza 17 sati), Cvrčak (od 18 sati), Anita AZ (s Liamom),dolega (17-19), macek (od 15:30 pa do kad zara izdrži)  

subota-23.09. 

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD, RenataBD, MajaBD, MukicaBD, TeddyBD (7-12), JelenaBD (7-14 sigurno, a mozda i duze), dilleBD, EnesaBD (8-15), pinocchioBD (8-12), Alamama 7-zatvaranja blagajne, MatildaBD (9-17), Kristina1BD (8-13), andreaBD (9- 14), nika (07-09) mozda BD, a kasnije SD1, Zoila BD (7-10),Bucka BD(9-13h sigurno,a vjerojatno i duze), Đulijana (BD), InesBD (7-10, za dalje cu znat tek u petak), Ilona BD, Tea SD1 (07-09), ,casper, Davorka (7-14), macekBD (7:30-14:30), emilyBD (7-12), srecicaBD,AndreaZ( 8.30- 14), Cvrčak (od 9 mozda ranije - 12), hildegard i NjM BD (7-12)

13-18- 5 "friskih" cura - KonaBD (13h-dok ne ogladni do nesvjestice), cowgirlBD, smucka BD do 16h, ninochka BD(99 posto, ako ne iskrsne nešto) MIJA 32, tanja_b BD, Mirta 30 (vjerovatno ću doći i ranije), dolega (od 15.30), Gost1 

 16-18- tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. – DaddycoolBD, muz od smucke, "Vrijesak", muž od tanje_b (može doći i prije 16), možda Ino-šogor od Ančice, muz od Mirta30,

----------


## Ilona

cetvrtak-21.09. 

9-13- čokoladaBD (9-11), momzeBD (10-13), dille i Magdalena, Kristina1BD, nika i tim (09-11), Školjkica i bembolina (od 10-pa dok izdržimo), Kejt i Ela (od 10 pa koliko budemo mogle), BrundaBD (do 11) 
13-16-maxiBD, ViolaBD, casper(od 15) pcelicaBD(13,30-15,30), 
16-20-cowgirlBD (od 17), BomballurinaBD, sunceBD, ViolaBD, IvčekBD 17-19, pčelicaSD, srecicaBD, macek (od 15:30 pa do kad zara izdrži) 

petak-22.09. 

9-13-lucijaBD (9-12), čokoladaBD (9-12),JelenaBD (9-11,30), dille i mozda Magdalena, Kristina1BD, Školjkica i bembolina (od 10...), Kejt i Ela (od 10 pa koliko budemo mogle), BrundaBD (do 11) 
13-16-cowgirlBD (od 14), Luna Rocco (dio vremena s Kalebom), thora BD (od 12), leonisa (s Leom), maxiBD (od 14), ViolaBD,casper (od 15), andrea (13 - 17) 
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD (od 18,30), EnesaBD, Mukica BD, maxiBD (do 18.00), ViolaBD, VedranaV-BD (17-20), smucka BD (od 16,30), MaMarina (18-20), srecicaBD, AndreaZ( iza 17 sati), Cvrčak (od 18 sati), Anita AZ (s Liamom),dolega (17-19), macek (od 15:30 pa do kad zara izdrži) 

subota-23.09. 

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD, RenataBD, MajaBD, MukicaBD, TeddyBD (7-12), JelenaBD (7-14 sigurno, a mozda i duze), dilleBD, EnesaBD (8-15), pinocchioBD (8-12), Alamama 7-zatvaranja blagajne, MatildaBD (9-17), Kristina1BD (8-13), andreaBD (9- 14), nika (07-09) mozda BD, a kasnije SD1, Zoila BD (7-10),Bucka BD(9-13h sigurno,a vjerojatno i duze), Đulijana (BD), InesBD (7-10, za dalje cu znat tek u petak), Tea SD1 (07-09), ,casper, Davorka (7-14), macekBD (7:30-14:30), emilyBD (7-12), srecicaBD,AndreaZ( 8.30- 14), Cvrčak (od 9 mozda ranije - 12), hildegard i NjM BD (7-12) 

13-18- 5 "friskih" cura - KonaBD (13h-dok ne ogladni do nesvjestice), cowgirlBD, smucka BD do 16h, ninochka BD(99 posto, ako ne iskrsne nešto) MIJA 32, tanja_b BD, Mirta 30 (vjerovatno ću doći i ranije), dolega (od 15.30), Gost1 

16-18- tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. – DaddycoolBD, muz od smucke, "Vrijesak", muž od tanje_b (može doći i prije 16), možda Ino-šogor od Ančice, muz od Mirta30,


nazalost, ispisujem se s liste za subotu jer mi je uletila neodgodiva obaveza..
u petak u 20h sigurno dolazim..

----------


## tira

aaa neznam kako se upisujete ali ja bi došla kad i pčelica (četvrtak, 13 30 do 15 30, sa djetetom...jel može?

----------


## apricot

samo ti dođi!

----------


## pcelica

> aaa neznam kako se upisujete ali ja bi došla kad i pčelica (četvrtak, 13 30 do 15 30, sa djetetom...jel može?


  :Love:   tebi i Sari. Vidimo se!

----------


## Storma

petak-22.09. 

9-13-lucijaBD (9-12), čokoladaBD (9-12),JelenaBD (9-11,30), dille i mozda Magdalena, Kristina1BD, Školjkica i bembolina (od 10...), Kejt i Ela (od 10 pa koliko budemo mogle), BrundaBD (do 11) 
13-16-cowgirlBD (od 14), Luna Rocco (dio vremena s Kalebom), thora BD (od 12), leonisa (s Leom), maxiBD (od 14), ViolaBD,casper (od 15), andrea (13 - 17), Anita AZ (s Liamom)  
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD (od 18,30), EnesaBD, Mukica BD, maxiBD (do 18.00), ViolaBD, VedranaV-BD (17-20), smucka BD (od 16,30), MaMarina (18-20), srecicaBD, AndreaZ( iza 17 sati), Cvrčak (od 18 sati), Anita AZ (s Liamom),dolega (17-19), macek (od 15:30 pa do kad zara izdrži), RozaBD 

subota-23.09. 

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD, RenataBD, MajaBD, MukicaBD, TeddyBD (7-12), JelenaBD (7-14 sigurno, a mozda i duze), dilleBD, EnesaBD (8-15), pinocchioBD (8-12), Alamama 7-zatvaranja blagajne, MatildaBD (9-17), Kristina1BD (8-13), andreaBD (9- 14), nika (07-09) mozda BD, a kasnije SD1, Zoila BD (7-10),Bucka BD(9-13h sigurno,a vjerojatno i duze), Đulijana (BD), InesBD (7-10, za dalje cu znat tek u petak), Tea SD1 (07-09), ,casper, Davorka (7-14), macekBD (7:30-14:30), emilyBD (7-12), srecicaBD,AndreaZ( 8.30- 14), Cvrčak (od 9 mozda ranije - 12), hildegard i NjM BD (7-12), TamaraB BD (7-12, možda dulje), Roza (7-do kad izdržim), mamazika (8-10 možda i dulje) 

13-18- 5 "friskih" cura - KonaBD (13h-dok ne ogladni do nesvjestice), cowgirlBD, smucka BD do 16h, ninochka BD(99 posto, ako ne iskrsne nešto) MIJA 32, tanja_b BD, Mirta 30 (vjerovatno ću doći i ranije), Gost1 , mamazika (14-1

16-18- tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. – DaddycoolBD, muz od smucke, "Vrijesak", muž od tanje_b (može doći i prije 16), možda Ino-šogor od Ančice, muz od Mirta30,

----------


## Ljubičica~~

petak-22.09. 

9-13-lucijaBD (9-12), čokoladaBD (9-12),JelenaBD (9-11,30), dille i mozda Magdalena, Kristina1BD, Školjkica i bembolina (od 10...), Kejt i Ela (od 10 pa koliko budemo mogle), BrundaBD (do 11) 
13-16-cowgirlBD (od 14), Luna Rocco (dio vremena s Kalebom), thora BD (od 12), leonisa (s Leom), maxiBD (od 14), ViolaBD,casper (od 15), andrea (13 - 17), Anita AZ (s Liamom)  
16-20-ivakikaBD,TeddyBD (od 18,30), EnesaBD, Mukica BD, maxiBD (do 18.00), ViolaBD, VedranaV-BD (17-20), smucka BD (od 16,30), MaMarina (18-20), srecicaBD, AndreaZ( iza 17 sati), Cvrčak (od 18 sati), Anita AZ (s Liamom),dolega (17-19), macek (od 15:30 pa do kad zara izdrži), RozaBD ,Ljubičica (18-20)

subota-23.09. 

7-18-upisujte se od kada do kada-IvakikaBD, lucijaBD, RenataBD, MajaBD, MukicaBD, TeddyBD (7-12), JelenaBD (7-14 sigurno, a mozda i duze), dilleBD, EnesaBD (8-15), pinocchioBD (8-12), Alamama 7-zatvaranja blagajne, MatildaBD (9-17), Kristina1BD (8-13), andreaBD (9- 14), nika (07-09) mozda BD, a kasnije SD1, Zoila BD (7-10),Bucka BD(9-13h sigurno,a vjerojatno i duze), Đulijana (BD), InesBD (7-10, za dalje cu znat tek u petak), Tea SD1 (07-09), ,casper, Davorka (7-14), macekBD (7:30-14:30), emilyBD (7-12), srecicaBD,AndreaZ( 8.30- 14), Cvrčak (od 9 mozda ranije - 12), hildegard i NjM BD (7-12), TamaraB BD (7-12, možda dulje), Roza (7-do kad izdržim), mamazika (8-10 možda i dulje) ,Ljubičica (7-13)

13-18- 5 "friskih" cura - KonaBD (13h-dok ne ogladni do nesvjestice), cowgirlBD, smucka BD do 16h, ninochka BD(99 posto, ako ne iskrsne nešto) MIJA 32, tanja_b BD, Mirta 30 (vjerovatno ću doći i ranije), Gost1 , mamazika (14-1

16-18- tate, decki, prijatelji i sl. – DaddycoolBD, muz od smucke, "Vrijesak", muž od tanje_b (može doći i prije 16), možda Ino-šogor od Ančice, muz od Mirta30,

----------

